# Standover height on 60 cm Orca



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I have my eye on the 2007 Orcas. Haven't had a chance to see one in the flesh though. I am just curious if anyone who is riding a 60 cm Orca could measure the standover height around the midpoint of the top tube for me. Due to my short legs and long torso I think I would need a 60cm to get an appropriate top tube length but I need to at least be able to straddle the bike without causing harm to certain body parts. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

About 33.5"


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds good. Thanks for the reply.


----------

